# Corona-Virus soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corona-Virus soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen*

						Der Corona-Virus-Ausbruch in China soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen. Das sagt zumindest der Branchendienst Digitimes voraus und beruft sich auf Branchenquellen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corona-Virus soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen*


----------



## Lelwani (5. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie muss man es ja künstlich hochtreiben... da kommt sowas natürlich wie gerufen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. Februar 2020)

Business as usual. Und wieder wird eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben um iwe Preiserhöhungen/Aktienkurse den Mantel der Seriosität umzuhängen.
Repetitio non placet.
Gruß T.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corona-Virus soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen*
> 
> Der Corona-Virus-Ausbruch in China soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen.


Nicht nur den PC Markt. Es betrifft umfassend alle Industrien, die auf Lieferungen aus der unter Quarantäne gestellten Region abhängig sind. Insbesondere die Autoindustrie.

*Nachtrag:*
_Hyundai stoppt wegen des  Coronavirus die ersten Produktionsbänder,
 weil Bauteile aus China  fehlen. Europas Autobauer dürften diese Probleme 
auch bald zu spüren  bekommen._
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-1047493-KmDpveGsZtWP9gWgvbEQ-ap1


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2020)

Primaer beeinflusst das (nicht der) Corona-Virus die Lebensqualitaet der Erkrankten negativ. Aber das scheint vor dem Hintergrund etwaiger Preissteigerungen ja eher von nachrangiger Bedeutung zu sein ...


----------



## 4B11T (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Primaer beeinflusst das (nicht der) Corona-Virus die Lebensqualitaet der Erkrankten negativ.



und das wiederum reduziert die Marktgröße, senkt die Nachfrage und senkt die Preise. D.h.: kommt es zu einer zünftigen, weltweiten Durchseuchung, könnten die verbliebenen Menschen hinterher billig an Überbestände von PC Hardware kommen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. Februar 2020)

4B11T schrieb:


> und das wiederum reduziert die Marktgröße, senkt die Nachfrage und senkt die Preise. D.h.: kommt es zu einer zünftigen, weltweiten Durchseuchung, könnten die verbliebenen Menschen hinterher billig an Überbestände von PC Hardware kommen.



... und die Rentenkassen werden auch entlastet 

*ähem*

Natürlich wird der Markt "negativ beeinflusst". Das Thema wird in allen Medien dermassen aufgebauscht, dass man es auch prime als Erklärung für Preiserhöhungen nutzen kann.
Alles für den Anleger!


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> ... und die Rentenkassen werden auch entlastet
> 
> *ähem*
> 
> ...



Wohnungsmangel wird dann auch damit gelöst? ^^


Hab mal in Heute Show ne Ausschnitt von einem Aktienfonds Manager  gesehen, der sich darüber gefreut hat.. das er Grippe + HiV Medikamente Hersteller in Portfolio hat und die gestiegen sind  angeblich soll das helfen
Behandlung des Coronavirus: Thailand setzt HIV-Medikamenten-Mix ein - n-tv.de


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. Februar 2020)

Ich war bei "soll" schon nicht mehr interessiert.


----------



## matti30 (5. Februar 2020)

mit dem richtigen Virenprogramm doch sicher kein Problem. 
Langsam wird es mit der Coronapanikmache albern oder es ist doch mehr dran als durchsickert.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (5. Februar 2020)

Ja ne schon klar... Wieder ein Grund mehr die Preise anzuziehen


----------



## raumich (5. Februar 2020)

Ich sag mal so: Wenn die Leute krank sind oder Angst haben krank zu werden (und somit öffentliche Verkehrsmittel meiden etc.), dann sind weniger Menschen da, die arbeiten können. Also wird weniger produziert, also gehen bei gleichbleibender Nachfrage die Preise hoch.

Man kann natürlich einerseits sagen, das bei einer Sterberate von nur 2,5% verhältnismässig viel Panikmache vorherrscht. Andererseits sollte sich mal jeder Fragen, ob er aktuell nach China (oder gar Wuhan) reisen würde, oder die Straßenbahn besteigen würde, wenn er wüsste, das sich darin ein infizierter befindet.

Ich finde die "Coronapanikmache" alles andere als albern und ich fürchte, das da deutlich mehr dran ist, als aktuell durchsickert. Allein die Tatsache, das zwei Kreuzfahrtschiffe unter Quarantäne stehen, obwohl Wuhan doch sehr im Landesinneren ist, ist ein Anzeichen dafür, das der Virus schon weitaus weiter gestreut hat, als wir aktuell vermuten.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

man steckt  auch weitere an bevor die ersten Symptome kommen, also anfangs merkste nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Primaer beeinflusst das (nicht der) Corona-Virus die Lebensqualitaet der Erkrankten negativ. Aber das scheint vor dem Hintergrund etwaiger Preissteigerungen ja eher von nachrangiger Bedeutung zu sein ...


Ey man, da geht es um Chinesen.  
- Sarkasmus Ende - 

Ja, der von Dir angemahnte Rassismus steht überall, die Menschenfeindlichkeit des Neokapitalismus drängt immer mehr in die Köpfe. Richtig, zuerst leiden Menschen. Das interessiert hier aber niemanden. Aber wehe, der Aktienkurs sinkt. Groooooße Katastrophe.



raumich schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich einerseits sagen, das bei  einer Sterberate von nur 2,5% verhältnismässig viel Panikmache  vorherrscht.


Nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge ist das Virus ziemlich ansteckend und heimtückisch, da Infizierte in der Inkubationszeit anstecken, es für andere also keinerlei Warnsignale gibt wie verschnupfte Nasen. Darum hilft nur der radikale chinesische Weg und die konsequente Ausgangssperre für vier Wochen in befallen Gebieten. Macht man das nicht, wären über kurz oder lang sämtliche Bewohner erkrankt. Und dann sind 2,5% Mortalitätsrate "mörderisch" viel, auf Deutschland bezogen wäres es eine Million Tote.


----------



## danyundsahne (5. Februar 2020)

Also ich denke auch, dass man das etwas ernster nehmen sollte...es gibt immerhin kein Heilmittel, man kann innerhalb 2-4 Wochen sterben, man steckt sich super schnell an und weiß nicht mal das man was hat...Da ist doch klar, dass man hier große Massen am Menschen erstmal meiden muss. Daher auch Schließungen von Fabriken, etc in den betroffenen Gebieten. 

Wenn das hier in München oder Stuttgart ausgebrochen und zehntausende infiziert hätte und mehrere Hundert schon gestorben wären, dann wäre aber Daimler, Bosch, BMW und Co. schnell dicht gemacht. Das kannst aber annehmen! 
Dann nimmt die Produktion auch rapide ab und das wars mit Verkauf und Umsatz...was da alles dran hängt an den Lieferketten sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Also sollte man das nicht zu sehr ins Lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Februar 2020)

Jeden Tag sterben mehr Menschen an dem Virus und manche hier glauben echt, dass es künstliche Panikmache ist? 
So als kleiner Hinweis, vor 2 Wochen gab es 450 Menschen mehr, die gelebt haben und knapp 24 000 Menschen waren noch nicht infiziert.
Wir haben das Glück, dass wir in Deutschland bisher gut abgeschottet sind, aber in China werden noch einige tausend Menschen ihr leben lassen bevor eine wirksame Heilmethode gefunden wurde. 
Und die Inkubationszeit von 14 Tagen ist bisher nur vermutet, es können auch 4 Wochen sein und der große Knall kommt erst noch. 
Die chinesische Regierung würde nicht mit der Todesstrafe bei Quarantänebruch drohen, wenn es nicht so schlimm wäre.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Höhepunkt ist ja noch nicht gekommen ^^


----------



## Acgira (5. Februar 2020)

Alles hängt davon ab, wie die infizierten Anzahl die nächsten Tage und Wochen ansteigt. Die Zahl sich einbendelt kann man daraus schließen dass die Quarantäne-Maßnahmen wenigstens Wirklung zeigen. Sollte die Zahl der Infizierten aber sprunghaft von Tag zu Tag weiter steigen...

Wenn das in München oder Stuttgart passiert / passiert wäre - dann dürfte auch keiner mehr aus so einer Stadt ... ist das überhaupt hierzulande durchsetztbar? - eine Millionenstadt in Quarantäne zu nehmen - den betroffenen wäre sicher nicht zum Lachen zumute. Und die Folgen so einen Ereignis - kaum ausdenkbar.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Acgira schrieb:


> Alles hängt davon ab, wie die infizierten Anzahl die nächsten Tage und Wochen ansteigt. Die Zahl sich einbendelt kann man daraus schließen dass die Quarantäne-Maßnahmen wenigstens Wirklung zeigen. Sollte die Zahl der Infizierten aber sprunghaft von Tag zu Tag weiter steigen...
> 
> Wenn das in München oder Stuttgart passiert / passiert wäre - dann dürfte auch keiner mehr aus so einer Stadt ... ist das überhaupt hierzulande durchsetztbar? - eine Millionenstadt in Quarantäne zu nehmen - den betroffenen wäre sicher nicht zum Lachen zumute. Und die Folgen so einen Ereignis - kaum ausdenkbar.



ich weiß gar nicht ob Deutschland in der Lage wäre mit Personal und Ressourcen mehrere Städten unter Quarantäne zustellen, überlege mal du muss das ganze Ruhrpott unter Quarantäne stellen und die Menschen medizinisch versorgen


----------



## Lelwani (5. Februar 2020)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Jeden Tag sterben mehr Menschen an dem Virus und manche hier glauben echt, dass es künstliche Panikmache ist?
> So als kleiner Hinweis, vor 2 Wochen gab es 450 Menschen mehr, die gelebt haben und knapp 24 000 Menschen waren noch nicht infiziert.
> Wir haben das Glück, dass wir in Deutschland bisher gut abgeschottet sind, aber in China werden noch einige tausend Menschen ihr leben lassen bevor eine wirksame Heilmethode gefunden wurde.
> Und die Inkubationszeit von 14 Tagen ist bisher nur vermutet, es können auch 4 Wochen sein und der große Knall kommt erst noch.
> Die chinesische Regierung würde nicht mit der Todesstrafe bei Quarantänebruch drohen, wenn es nicht so schlimm wäre.




glaubst du dir selbst ? gestern sind auch etlich menschen gestorben ... und nu?

manche leute sollten evtl nich alles glauben was ihnen erzählt wird  ... natürlich würde uns der staat /system niemals belügen


----------



## TomatenKenny (5. Februar 2020)

Die CIA hat das virus in China freigelassen, um China zu schwächen


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2020)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Die chinesische Regierung würde nicht mit der Todesstrafe bei Quarantänebruch drohen, wenn es nicht so schlimm wäre.


China setzt auch auf drakonische Strafen, wenn man nur den Mund aufmacht. Das sollte man nun wahrlich nicht als Maß nehmen.


----------



## Rangod (5. Februar 2020)

CNY wurde schon mal bis zum Sonntag verlängert, es zeichnet sich jedoch ab das die Fabriken noch länger geschlossen bleiben werden.  Ein negativer Impact ist eigentlich so gut wie sicher.


----------



## raumich (5. Februar 2020)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Wir haben das Glück, dass wir in Deutschland bisher gut abgeschottet sind, aber in China werden noch einige tausend Menschen ihr leben lassen bevor eine wirksame Heilmethode gefunden wurde. Und die Inkubationszeit von 14 Tagen ist bisher nur vermutet, es können auch 4 Wochen sein und der große Knall kommt erst noch.


Wo sind wir in Deutschland denn gut abgeschottet? Wir haben hier 8 Erwachsene Menschen, die sich in Deutschland angesteckt haben. Wer weiß denn, wie viele die wiederum angesteckt haben, ohne das die Personen schon Symptome zeigen.  Es ist gerade mal etwas über eine Woche her, das der erste Fall in Deutschland bekannt wurde. Die tägliche Infoflut vernebelt vielleicht etwas die Tatsache, wie wenig Zeit vergeht und wie schnell sich der Virus ausbreitet.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Komische Frage: 

Wie wird mit Lohnausfälle geregelt bei einer quarantäne ? :p also in Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Komische Frage:
> 
> Wie wird mit Lohnausfälle geregelt bei einer quarantäne ? :p also in Deutschland


Der Arbeitgeber muss bei "höherer Gewalt" bezahlen, weil er das unternehmerische Risiko trägt
Arbeitsausfall bei hoeherer Gewalt - Fliegerbombe in Nuernberg | Arbeitsrecht fuer Arbeitnehmer


----------



## ryzen1 (5. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Komische Frage:
> 
> Wie wird mit Lohnausfälle geregelt bei einer quarantäne ? :p also in Deutschland



Du wirst weiter bezahlt. Der Arbeitgeber kann aber eine Erstattung bei der Gesundheitsbehörde beantragen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Februar 2020)

raumich schrieb:


> Wo sind wir in Deutschland denn gut abgeschottet? Wir haben hier 8 Erwachsene Menschen, die sich in Deutschland angesteckt haben. Wer weiß denn, wie viele die wiederum angesteckt haben, ohne das die Personen schon Symptome zeigen.  Es ist gerade mal etwas über eine Woche her, das der erste Fall in Deutschland bekannt wurde. Die tägliche Infoflut vernebelt vielleicht etwas die Tatsache, wie wenig Zeit vergeht und wie schnell sich der Virus ausbreitet.



wenn man es genau nimmt sind es 10 Deutsche im Inland und 2 Deutsche im Ausland zzgl. diverser, die auf Kreuzfahrschiffen isoliert sind und noch nicht aufgenommen. Ich beobachte die Entwicklung täglich seit ca. 2 Wochen und da kann wem schon Angst und bange werden. Insbesondere wie intransparent die deutsche Presse besher damit um geht, stellenweise werden die Zahlen tagelang nicht aktualisiert. Glücklicherweise gibt es aber inzwischen offizielle Seiten, wo es alle paar Stunden aktualisierte Zahlen gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (5. Februar 2020)

> Corona-Virus soll PC-Markt negativ beeinflussen



Interessant ist immer die Wortwahl der Medien, als da wären; soll, angeblich, vermutlich, könnte... also rein spekulativ und nicht eindeutig.

Das es sich hier ausschließlich um Suggestion handelt und diese bereits äußerst wirksam war (erkennbar an den vorangegangenen Kommentaren), scheint wohl den Wenigsten aufgefallen zu sein.

Betrachtet man Statistiken zu anderen Grippenvieren sollte auffallen das diese weltweit erheblich mehr Opfer gefordert haben als das Corona-Virus.  

Damit will ich Nichts beschönigen, doch die Meisten scheinen nur allzu gerne auf den Zug der Massenhysterie aufspringen zu wollen.

Und nein ich denke nicht das der Corona-Virus real nachvollziehbare Argumente beherbergt welche sich langfristig negativ auf den PC-Markt auswirken können.


----------



## raumich (5. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ihr Recht habt. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die Behörde, die die Quarantäne angeordnet hat, für die Lohnfortzahlung zuständig ist. Kann natürlich sein, das der Arbeitgeber den Lohn fortzahlt, und sich im Anschluß das Geld von der Behörde holen kann. Der Arbeitgeber ist aber meines Wissens nicht verpflichtet, den Lohn fortzuzahlen. Ggfs, muß der Arbeitnehmer seinen Lohnausfall also bei der Behörde und nicht beim Arbeitgeber beantragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Spannendes Thema. Aber wer bezahlt, wenn die gesamte Republik unter Quarantäne gestellt würde?


ryzen1 schrieb:


> Du wirst weiter bezahlt. Der Arbeitgeber kann  aber eine Erstattung bei der Gesundheitsbehörde beantragen.


_"... Der Gesetzgeber sieht vor, dass der Arbeitgeber während der  Quarantänezeit weiterhin Lohn zahlt und anschließend beim LWL einen  Antrag auf Erstattung stellt. Der Verband werde die Kosten für die  Lohnfortzahlung übernehmen. ..."_
Lohnfortzahlung ist sicher - auch fuer Arbeitnehmer unter Quarantaene  |  waz.de  |



raumich schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher ob ihr Recht habt. .


Quarantäne ist in der Tat ein Sonderfall der höheren Gewalt
Lohnfortzahlung bei Quarantaene - FOCUS Online


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Februar 2020)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man Statistiken zu anderen Grippenvieren sollte auffallen das diese weltweit erheblich mehr Opfer gefordert haben als das Corona-Virus.



Da Corona-Viren spezies-übergreifend sind und durch Vögel, Ratten, Fische etc. auch übertragen werden können sollte der Bedrohungsfaktor doch als ein wenig höher eingestuft werden.
Du kannst ja mal warten bis die asiatischen Zugvögel wieder nach Europa kommen, so wie sie es bei den Temperaturen aktuell gerne mal machen. Auf die Entwicklung bin ich mal gespannt.

Desweiteren hinkt der vergleich mit der Grippe so oder so, gegen die Grippe muss man sich nur impfen lassen, beim Coronavirus geht das noch nicht. Entweder Du verreckst daran oder eben nicht weil dein Immunsystem stark genug ist.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2020)

Meine Fresse,

die Umsätze gehen etwas zurück. 

Die Börsen sind ja so notleidend,

mir bricht das Herz,

wenn man die Ärmsten dieser Welt nicht weiter ausnehmen kann.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wenn man die Ärmsten dieser Welt nicht weiter ausnehmen kann.



Keine Sorge. Der Staat hat sich von der Kohleindustrie über den tisch ziehen lassen -- das schafft die Pharmaindustrie problemlos auch. 
Und am Ende bist du der Dumme, weil du für jeden Mist zahlst und am Ende lebst du in Altersarmut, weil die Rente hinten und vorne nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## raumich (5. Februar 2020)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man Statistiken zu anderen Grippenvieren sollte auffallen das diese weltweit erheblich mehr Opfer gefordert haben als das Corona-Virus.


Nun, statistisch gesehen ist es auch leichter vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, als einen 6er im Lotto zu haben. Haben deswegen mehr Leute Angst vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, als es Leute gibt die hoffen im Lotto zu gewinnen? Es sterben jedes Jahr mehr Menschen an einer Grippe, als an Ebola. Wo würdest Du Dich lieber aufhalten: In einem Wartezimmer mit 20 hustenden und niesenden Menschen oder in einem Raum mit nur einem Ebola-Infizierten? 



GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Und nein ich denke nicht das der Corona-Virus real nachvollziehbare Argumente beherbergt welche sich langfristig negativ auf den PC-Markt auswirken können.


Ich nenne Dir genau ein real nachvollziehbares Argument: ANGST
Man sieht ihn nicht, bemerkt vielleicht nicht, das man ihn hat und er ist aktuell noch nicht heilbar. Dein Immunsystem schafft den Kampf gegen den Virus, oder er tötet Dich eben, Und solange man nicht weiß, wie man den Virus bekämpfen kann, wird er sich negativ auswirken. Weil die Leute aus dem Norden Chinas es vermeiden werden, in vollgestopften Zügen ins Pearl Delta zu fahren, um dort an Deinem neuen Smartphone oder Deiner PC-Komponente zu schrauben. Die Chinesen sind vieles, aber nicht dumm. Die ziehen nicht einfach mal so ein Krankenhaus in 10 Tagen hoch und verhängen Ausgangssperren, weil sie einer unbegründeten Hysterie folge leisten.


----------



## Oliven (5. Februar 2020)

raumich schrieb:


> Man sieht ihn nicht, bemerkt vielleicht nicht, das man ihn hat und er ist aktuell noch nicht heilbar. Dein Immunsystem schafft den Kampf gegen den Virus, oder er tötet Dich eben, Und solange man nicht weiß, wie man den Virus bekämpfen kann, wird er sich negativ auswirken. Weil die Leute aus dem Norden Chinas es vermeiden werden, in vollgestopften Zügen ins Pearl Delta zu fahren, um dort an Deinem neuen Smartphone oder Deiner PC-Komponente zu schrauben. Die Chinesen sind vieles, aber nicht dumm. Die ziehen nicht einfach mal so ein Krankenhaus in 10 Tagen hoch und verhängen Ausgangssperren, weil sie einer unbegründeten Hysterie folge leisten.



Wie die chinesische Regierung gehandelt hat, war absolut richtig. Den dieser Virus sollte nicht unterschätzt werden, denn dieser ist ausgerechnet am Knotenpunkt aller Schnellzüge ausbricht und dass noch am chinesischen Neujahr  wo die meisten Chinesen durch das ganze Land reisen. Also bitte... 

Ich glaube nicht an einen so großen Zufall, dass war eindeutig ein Bio Terroranschlag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2020)

Oliven schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an einen so großen Zufall, dass war eindeutig ein Bio Terroranschlag.


Das sind ganz sicher die Echsenwesen gewesen!!!!


----------



## ToZo1 (5. Februar 2020)

raumich schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich einerseits sagen, ... das verhältnismässig viel Panikmache vorherrscht.



Guck dir mal die Infektionskurve an:
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Weißt du, ich hätte ja auch auf mediale Panikmache für mehr Impfen und NWO getippt, wenn die Chinesen nicht mal eben 60 Mio ihres Volkes in Quarantaine (mehr oder weniger Hausarrest) sperren würden und dabei die gesamte Produktion in einem der wichtigsten Regionen Chinas still steht. Die Chinesen bauen Behelfskrankenhäusen, die a) militärisches Sperrgebiet sind und b) wie ein Gefängnis aufgebaut sind, aus dem nichts unerlaubt rauskommen soll. Dann pumpen sie gerade ne Billion US-Dollar in den Markt, um den Zusammenbruch ihrer Börsen zu verhindern. Alle Länder ringsherum sperren ihre Grenzen zu China. Huyndai in Südkorea kann keine Autos mehr fertig bauen, weil sie ihre Kabelbäume aus der Region beziehen. Bei aller Hysterie... sowas macht man nicht, wenn das nur ne harmlose Grippe mit 2,5% Mortalität ist und mit der ein paar Westlern 3Euro50 mehr für ein Motherboard abluchsen will. 
Und da quasi ALLES, was es bei uns so zu kaufen gibt, dank der glorreichen Outsourchingpolitik der letzten 30 Jahre mittlerweile aus China kommt, wird das recht schnell auf das Wahrenangebot und den Preis bei uns in so ziemlich allen Bereichen durchschlagen.


----------



## Slezer (5. Februar 2020)

Mit der Angst ist einfach am meisten Geld verdient. War schon immer so


----------



## GoodCat1987 (5. Februar 2020)

raumich schrieb:


> Nun, statistisch gesehen ist es auch leichter vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, als einen 6er im Lotto zu haben. Haben deswegen mehr Leute Angst vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, als es Leute gibt die hoffen im Lotto zu gewinnen? Es sterben jedes Jahr mehr Menschen an einer Grippe, als an Ebola. Wo würdest Du Dich lieber aufhalten: In einem Wartezimmer mit 20 hustenden und niesenden Menschen oder in einem Raum mit nur einem Ebola-Infizierten?
> 
> Ich nenne Dir genau ein real nachvollziehbares Argument: ANGST
> Man sieht ihn nicht, bemerkt vielleicht nicht, das man ihn hat und er ist aktuell noch nicht heilbar. Dein Immunsystem schafft den Kampf gegen den Virus, oder er tötet Dich eben, Und solange man nicht weiß, wie man den Virus bekämpfen kann, wird er sich negativ auswirken. Weil die Leute aus dem Norden Chinas es vermeiden werden, in vollgestopften Zügen ins Pearl Delta zu fahren, um dort an Deinem neuen Smartphone oder Deiner PC-Komponente zu schrauben. Die Chinesen sind vieles, aber nicht dumm. Die ziehen nicht einfach mal so ein Krankenhaus in 10 Tagen hoch und verhängen Ausgangssperren, weil sie einer unbegründeten Hysterie folge leisten.



Wer lesen kann ist klar Vorteil. Ich habe nirgendswo behauptet  das die Chinesen in Hysterie  verfallen, gemeint waren solche Menschen wie z.b. Du oder sethdiabolos (die breite Masse welche Anteilnahme heuchelt), die es überhaupt nicht persönlich trifft oder noch nicht. 
Desweiteren war das Thema ob der Corona-Virus den PC-Markt negativ beeinflusst und nicht der Corona-Virus perse. 
Die suggestive Auswirkung dieses Themas macht sich auch hier schon wieder durch eure Befangenheit und der unterstellten Unwissenheit der ich offesichtlich bezichtigt werde bemerkbar.
Argumentieren heißt nicht etwas im Keim ersticken zu wollen und das was ihr hier zum Besten gibt ist weder konstruktiv, noch hilft es den Betroffenen, oder trägt zum Thema selbst etwas bei, einzig allein nährt ihr damit eur Ego weil ihr um jeden Preis recht behalten wollt.


----------



## ToZo1 (5. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind ganz sicher die Echsenwesen gewesen!!!!



Wohl eher die, die hinter der "How dare you!" Sprechpuppe stecken und der Meinung sind, daß auf diesem Planeten zu viele Menschen mit zu viel Wohlstand leben und die somit ihnen alles wegfressen und verseuchen, und das müsse sich ändern. Auf diesem Planeten gibt es 26 Menschen, die soviel besitzen wie die ärmeren 4 Mrd. Die wollen evtl.  den Planeten mit den Habenichsten nicht mehr teilen und die Macht und das Geld dazu haben sie allemal. Klingt das immer noch nach lustigabstrusen Echsen-Aluhut-Gedöns? 

Warren Buffet sagte sinngemäß mal: Wir führen eine Krieg - nicht Nord (1. Welt) gegen Süd (3. Welt), sondern Reich gegen Arm und wir Reichen sind dabei zu gewinnen.... 
Das letzte, was ich über diesen superreichen Börsenzocker gehört habe war, daß er letztes Jahr Teile seiner Beute in Gold umgesetzt hat...


----------



## Captain-S (5. Februar 2020)

Der Planet versucht den Parasiten Mensch loszuwerden.
Die Bevölkerung kann nicht ewig wachsen, wir müssen dezimiert werden.


----------



## azzih (5. Februar 2020)

Mittlelfristig kann das Corona Virus schon zu Engpässen bei Technik führen. Fast alle technischen Produkte oder Bauteile von Produkten stammen mittlerweile aus China.  Im Augenblick ist die Verkaufsware ja noch bei Händlern und Distributoren vorhanden, aber wenn der Nachschub aus China sich verzögert, wird das mittelfristig schon Konsequenzen auch bei Preis und Verfügbarkeit haben. 

Sieht man mittlerweile ja schon am Speicher: SSDs und RAM sind schon  merkbar teurer geworden. Hier natürlich eher weniger wegen Corona und mehr wegen abgebrannter Chipfabrik, aber Faktoren addieren sich.


----------



## sethdiabolos (5. Februar 2020)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> gemeint waren solche Menschen wie z.b. Du oder sethdiabolos (die breite Masse welche Anteilnahme heuchelt), die es überhaupt nicht persönlich trifft oder noch nicht.



Ich heuchel garnichts. Mir tun die Menschen da drüben nur mehr als leid und es wird wahrscheinlich noch um einiges schlimmer. Mir gehen aber die Menschen hier auf die Nüsse, welche denken darüber scherzen zu müssen, nur weil die Epedimie bzw. wahrscheinlich drohende Pandemie noch so weit weg scheint. Wenn es so weiter geht wie die letzten Tage sind es morgen knapp 30 000 Infizierte und über 600 Tote, außer sie haben es geschafft die Infektion einzudämmen.

Stand aktuell hat die Krankheit noch keine Auswirkungen auf uns und unsere Wirtschaft, da aber der komplette asiatische Markt gerade zusammenbricht und die Fertigungsanlagen von vielen großen Firmen jetzt schon still stehen ist es nur realistisch  davon auszugehen, dass die Preise in vielen Bereichen steigen werden. Und das betrifft nicht nur Technologiezweige, sondern auch die Lebensmittelbranche wo schon vieles aus China hier in den Regalen steht (halb Lidl ist z.B. aus China bzw. nicht EU-Ausland).


----------



## IguanaGaming (5. Februar 2020)

> Grippevirus: Jedes Jahr verursachen Influenza*infektionen weltweit ungefähr 500 Millionen Erkrankungsfälle. In der aktuellen Saison gibt es bislang 4439 bestätigte Influenzafälle in Deutschland. Laut Robert-Koch-Institut werden im Verlauf von Grippewellen fünf bis 20 Prozent der Bundesbürger angesteckt. Weltweit sterben jedes Jahr zwischen 290.000 bis 650.000 Menschen an Influenza.
> 
> Grippevirus: Grippeviren mutieren häufig. Das führt dazu, dass sie mal mehr, mal weniger aggressiv sind. Die Zahl der Todesfälle schwankt daher stark. Todesursache ist dann meist eine bakterielle Lungenentzündung, die entsteht, nachdem Grippeviren die Lunge vorgeschädigt haben. Während der sehr heftigen Saison im Winter 2017/2018 starben hierzulande nach Schätzungen des Robert-Koch-Instituts 25 000 Menschen an der Grippe. Eine Pro*gnose, wie die Grippewelle in diesem Jahr verlaufen könnte, wagen Mediziner nicht. Seit Oktober 2019 gab es in Deutschland 32 Grippetote. - Vergleich Grippe- und Coronavirus: Grippevirus und Coronavirus - Wissen - Stuttgarter Nachrichten



Denke wenn die Zahlen weltweit 7stellig an Toten werden, sollten wir uns langsam Sorgen machen. Frage mich wieso über Influenza nicht jedes Jahr entsprechend berichtet wird. Wo letztens ein Professor einer Charite interviewt wurde, der meinte das Influenza um einiges ansteckender und heftiger wäre und er die ganze Panik mache nicht verstehen würde. Vor allem weil auch beim Corona, als wie beim Grippe Virus, eher Menschen mit geschwächten Imunsystem davon betroffen seien. Wie der Wahnsinn dahingehend schon krasiert, sah man vorhin auch bei einem Bericht aus Paris auf Euronews glaub. Wo sich eingebürgerte und in Frankreich lebende Asiaten über Rassismus beschweren. Weil sich zum Beispiel eine Asiatin in der Ubahn zu anderen setzte und um sie herum, nach und nach die Menschen aufstanden und weg gingen und sie darauf anfing in Tränen auszubrechen oder sich ein vietnamesischer Restaurantbesitzer darüber ausließ das er keine Kunden mehr hätte, seitdem dies mit dem Coronavirus läuft und er doch überhaupt kein Chinese sei ...

Findet man, wie bei so vielem was Tagtäglich abläuft, keine Worte mehr für. Gesunder Menschenverstand sucht man mittlerweile vergebens. Dazu brauch man aber auch nur mal den Fernseher einschalten und schauen was jeden Tag im TV/Kino/Youtube Trends oder im Netz allgemein, an geistigen Dünnschiss hoch und runter läuft. Idiocracy lässt grüßen.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Februar 2020)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Wohl eher die, die hinter der "How dare you!" Sprechpuppe stecken und der Meinung sind, daß auf diesem Planeten zu viele Menschen mit zu viel Wohlstand leben und die somit ihnen alles wegfressen und verseuchen, und das müsse sich ändern. Auf diesem Planeten gibt es 26 Menschen, die soviel besitzen wie die ärmeren 4 Mrd. Die wollen evtl.  den Planeten mit den Habenichsten nicht mehr teilen und die Macht und das Geld dazu haben sie allemal. Klingt das immer noch nach lustigabstrusen Echsen-Aluhut-Gedöns?
> 
> Warren Buffet sagte sinngemäß mal: Wir führen eine Krieg - nicht Nord (1. Welt) gegen Süd (3. Welt), sondern Reich gegen Arm und wir Reichen sind dabei zu gewinnen....
> Das letzte, was ich über diesen superreichen Börsenzocker gehört habe war, daß er letztes Jahr Teile seiner Beute in Gold umgesetzt hat...



Stimmt nur zum Teil.
Wenn arm verliert und die armen Menschen verhungern, oder an Mangelerscheinungen sterben, bleiben die nicht ganz Armen zurück, die die Sklaven der Reichen werden.
Die werden in absehbarer Zeit dann ebenfalls das Schicksal der verschwundenen Armen teilen.
So geht das weiter, bis kein Sklave der Reichen übrig ist.
Im besten Fall bleiben den Reichen dann die Sklavenmaschinen.
Wenn den übriggebliebenen Reichen die Fruchtbarkeit abhanden kommt, waren diese auch die letzten Menschen, die dann die Maschinensklaven ihrem Schicksal überlassen.
Wenn die letzten Reichen mit der Erkenntnis des Schlagen der letzten Stunde, dann auch noch den restlichen nicht menschlichen Lebewesen, das Leben nicht mehr gönnen, bleibt nur noch Flora ohne Fauna übrig.
Der Mensch wird trotzdem überlebt, von anderen sich extrem schnell anpassenden biologischen Existenzen!

Der Corona-Virus beeinflußt derzeit nicht mal Ansatzweise die Wirtschaft in dem Maße, wie es normale Grippe-Viren jedes Jahr weltweit tun.
Die Aktienkurse sind wieder aufzupäppeln, also muß man die Welt damit veräppeln.
Bedenklicher ist die weitverbreitete Ignorante selbstgefällige Ärzteschaft, die bei jedem Arztbesuch eine Litanei an Diagnosen, Allgemeinuntersuchungen und inkorrekte Behandlungen verursachen.
Diese Sorte Ärzte, benutzt die Notlagen der Patienten unautorisiert und entgegen des geleisteten Eides als Mediziner.
Die Medizin hat kein wirkliches Interesse an einer epidemischen Eindämmung, geschweige ist sie dazu in der Lage, solange man keine Quarantänen verordnet, im lokalen, wie internationalen Bereich.
Wenn man dies beim Grippe-Virus anwenden würde, wären schon wesentlich weniger Menschen krank, dafür aber länger separiert, nur ohne Nachweisdiadnose weiß keiner wer was tatsächlich hat.
Mit  Pi mal Daumen-Diagnosen kann man das eben nicht.
Hinzu kommt dann auch noch die Ansicht bestimmter Menschen, sie wären unersätzlich, oder keiner kann ihre Leistung so gut wie sie, so das jene sich im kranken Zustand weiter auf Arbeit schleppen, ohne Vorkehrungen auf selbstdurchzuführende Schutzmaßnahmen ihrer Nächsten gegenüber.
Dieses Verhalten produziert ebenfalls jedes Jahr eine riesige Krankheitswelle, die dann auch noch mit Unverständnis denen gegenüber geäußert wird, die durch jene überhaupt erst angesteckt wurden und arbeitsunfähig sich der Arbeit fernhalten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Februar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Der Planet versucht den Parasiten Mensch loszuwerden.
> Die Bevölkerung kann nicht ewig wachsen, wir müssen dezimiert werden.


Dann fang bitte gleich mal mit dir selbst an.


----------



## T-MAXX (5. Februar 2020)

Hoffe China geht es bald wieder besser.
China ist von der Welt nicht wegzudenken.
Ich kaufe dort auch öfter mal ein.
China


----------



## HardwareHighlander (5. Februar 2020)

Wenn man zu Hause in Quarantäne sitzt, bestellt man sich doch erstmal ne Titan RTX, verstehe nicht weshalb der PC Markt da schwächelt?!



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Der Corona-Virus beeinflußt derzeit nicht mal Ansatzweise die Wirtschaft in dem Maße, wie es normale Grippe-Viren jedes Jahr weltweit tun.
> Die Aktienkurse sind wieder aufzupäppeln, also muß man die Welt damit veräppeln.
> Bedenklicher ist die weitverbreitete Ignorante selbstgefällige Ärzteschaft, die bei jedem Arztbesuch eine Litanei an Diagnosen, Allgemeinuntersuchungen und inkorrekte Behandlungen verursachen.
> Diese Sorte Ärzte, benutzt die Notlagen der Patienten unautorisiert und entgegen des geleisteten Eides als Mediziner.
> Die Medizin hat kein wirkliches Interesse an einer epidemischen Eindämmung, geschweige ist sie dazu in der Lage, solange man keine Quarantänen verordnet, im lokalen, wie internationalen Bereich.


Ja moin. 
Oliver Janich lässt grüßen.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Hoffe China geht es bald wieder besser.
> China ist von der Welt nicht wegzudenken.
> Ich kaufe dort auch öfter mal ein.
> China



Ich gehe regelmässig zum Chinesen und Mongolen, zum Essen, aber nicht zum krank werden.


----------



## onkel-foehn (5. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Wenn man zu Hause in Quarantäne sitzt, bestellt man sich doch erstmal ne Titan RTX, verstehe nicht weshalb der PC Markt da schwächelt?!



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke   
Immer diese negativ Schlagzeilen.
Anstatt dass es Aufwärts gehen könnte, da "alle" Menschenmassen meiden, Zuhause bleiben, zocken und bestellen / aufrüsten  ...   

MfG, Föhn


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Februar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Der Planet versucht den Parasiten Mensch loszuwerden.
> Die Bevölkerung kann nicht ewig wachsen, wir müssen dezimiert werden.


Ist das noch Esoterik oder ein Versuch, wahren Solipsismus anzustreben?


----------



## Nuallan (5. Februar 2020)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Frage mich wieso über Influenza nicht jedes Jahr entsprechend berichtet wird.



Langweilig. Kennt schon jeder. Not enough clicks.


----------



## theoturtle (5. Februar 2020)

Ich finde man sollte das ganze nicht zu unernst nehmen.  Es ist ja nicht so, als ob wir in Deutschland/Österreich  oder wo unsere Forenmitglieder so herkommen wirklich gewappnet wären oder sonst wo auf der Welt irgendein Land. Es kann noch viel passieren deswegen, die Wirtschaft ist da absolut nebensächlich in meinen Augen. Denn wenn es wirklich eine so große Krise ist/wird, dass die Wirtschaft darunter leidet, dann hat die Menschheit ein weit größeres Problem als das.

Ja, aktuell sind es primär Chinesen die erkrankt sind und die Vorurteile diesen Menschen gegenüber werden auch hier durch einige Kommentare leider auch deutlich. Leute, das sind Menschen! Schon mal ansatzweise versucht euch in deren Lage zu versetzten? Von der Politik Chinas mal abgesehen - die Chinesen an sich sind doch auch nur Opfer. Ich wünsche keinem so eine Krise an den Hals. Ich hoffe, dass denen die so denken mal irgendwann ein Licht aufgeht.
Wir verschliessen unsere Augen vor so vielen Dingen, der Armut, der Machtgier, der Umwelt, sogar den direkten Nachbarn kann man seine Existenz manchmal nicht gönnen...

Wie es wirklich um die Anzahl der Erkrankten weltweit steht ist ja auch  nur zu vermuten. Was ist denn mit Ländern und Regionen, deren  Infrastruktur und ärztliche Versorgung weit unter den Standards liegen?  Weiss jemand wirklich, ob es nicht bereits hunderte oder mehr Infizierte oder auch Tote  in solchen Regionen gibt? Wie sich das später in ein paar Wochen dann  weiter verhält? China ist aktuell zum größten Teil abgeschottet. Das alleine wird den  Rest der Welt nicht bewahren. Und auch dieser Virus ist doch in der Lage  ggf. weiter zu mutieren.

Ich traue mich mal ehrlich zu sein: Ich habe zwar (noch) keine Angst - vor allem deswegen, weil es für mich so weit weg erscheint. Aber ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich drüber nachdenke überkommt mich bereits. Geht euch das nicht wenigstens teilweise ebenso?


----------



## Metaltyp (5. Februar 2020)

In AngstDeutschland Wirus kams to juh.


----------



## Zero-11 (6. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lazxYEHF8NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwSVB8fn6-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ooKodeXoo (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

So wie es das Schicksal will, sitze ich leider mit meiner chinesischen Frau bei meinen Schwiegereltern mitten in der Quarantänezone fest. Wir befinden uns zwar nicht in Wuhan, aber in einer der umliegenden Städte (Chibi).

Die Lage ist nicht so dramatisch wie von Einigen dargestellt. Hier liegen keine Toten herum und es wird auch niemand irgendwo eingesperrt. Von Panik ist weit und breit keine Spur. Auch eine strikte Ausgangssperre gibt es nicht.

Es wird dringlich empfohlen, seine Wohnung nicht unnötigerweise zu verlassen. Lebensmittel werden an kleinen Ständen in jeder Straße verteilt. Meine beiden größten Probleme sind die Langeweile und die Tatsache, dass der Kaffee ausgegangen ist. 

Liebe Grüße,

Benjamin


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo Benjamin,

Deine Aussage mag stimmen, da bei Euch auch gar kein Fall gemeldet ist, genauso wie direkt in Wuhan. Die Todesfälle sind bei Jingmen bzw. Doudao, was ca. 210km von Euch entfernt ist. Da sind 549 aktuell gemeldete Todesfälle.
In Wuhan direkt ist nicht einmal eine Infektion gemeldet. Es wird sich pressemäßig wohl darauf konzentriert weil es eine Megametropole ist.


----------



## ooKodeXoo (6. Februar 2020)

Naja, angeblich gibt es 2.000 Fälle in Chibi, aber das muss natürlich nicht stimmen. Da mein Chinesisch nicht das Beste ist, muss ich mich da auf meine Frau verlassen, die ihre Infos hauptsächlich aus den hiesigen sozialen Medien bezieht.

Ich will die Krankheit auch gar nicht verharmlosen. Die Quarantäne ist durchaus berechtigt. Sie verläuft deutlich heftiger als eine Grippe, auch wenn ich hier schon kurioserweise Anderes lesen musste. Trotzdem gibt es absolut keinen Grund zur Panik.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Februar 2020)

Gut,  keiner von uns ist da anwesend und Du bist noch am nächsten dran. Es gibt halt diesen netten Live-Tracker, wo die Infektionen und Todesfälle festgehalten werden.
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
Wie präzise das ist kann man aber von unserer Sicht nicht abschätzen. Aktuell schaut es wohl so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2020)

Mal zum Vergleich:
How does the new coronavirus compare with the flu? | Live Science

Ansteckung:


> The flu has an R0 value of about 1.3, according to The New York Times.


Eine Person steckt 1,3 Personen an.



> Researchers are still working to determine the R0 for 2019-nCoV. A study published Jan. 29 in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) estimated an R0 value for the new coronavirus to be 2.2, meaning each infected person has been spreading the virus to an average of 2.2 people.


Je nach Datum sind wir schon bei 3-4.



> So far this flu season, about 0.05% of people who caught the flu have died from the virus in the U.S., according to CDC data.


Weltweit wohl 0,09%.



> he death rate for 2019-nCoV is still unclear, but it appears to be higher than that of the flu. Throughout the outbreak, the death rate for 2019-nCoV has been about 2%.







> The CDC estimates that, on average, about 8% of the U.S. population gets sick with the flu each season.



5 Million Cases Worldwide, 650,000 Deaths Annually: The Seasonal Flu Virus is a "Serious Concern", But the Wuhan Coronavirus Grabs the Headlines - Global ResearchGlobal Research - Centre for Research on Globalization



> The common flu causes up to 5 million cases of severe illness worldwide and kills up to 650,000 people every year, according to the World Health Organization In the US:The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimates that so far this season, there have been at least 15 million flu illnesses for the 2019-2020 season, 140,000 hospitalizations and 8,200 deaths in the U.S. The CDC reports there have been 54 reported flu-related pediatric deaths this season from Influenza B viruses. (The Hill)



So, jetzt kombiniert das Ganze mal und sagt mir was ihr denkt.


----------



## ooKodeXoo (6. Februar 2020)

Die saisonale Virusgrippe hat eine Sterblichkeitsrate von höchstens 0,1 Prozent, eher weniger. Bei den Grippetoten handelt es sich jedes Jahr nur um Hochrechnungen. Die werden nicht gezählt. Selbst wenn der neue Coronavirus nur eine Sterblichkeitsrate von 2 Prozent hätte (was so nicht stimmt), wäre die Erkrankung wesentlich heftiger als eine Grippe.

Ich rechne mit einer höheren Sterblichkeitsrate. Der aktuelle Ratio wird dadurch verzerrt, dass ein gewisser Zeitraum zwischen Ausbruch und Tod liegt. Die Krankheit ist SARS sehr ähnlich. Das hatte eine Sterblichkeitsrate von etwa 10 Prozent. In diese Richtung könnte sich das Coronavirus auch entwickeln. Das muss aber nicht so kommen.

Möglicherweise sind noch viel mehr Menschen infiziert und liegen mit milden Symptomen - von der Statistik unerfasst - zu Hause und kurieren sich selbst. Man weiß einfach noch zu wenig über die Erkrankung. Sie ist aber offensichtlich sehr ansteckend. Glücklicherweise gehen die Neuinfektionen (in Prozent) inzwischen täglich zurück. Die Quarantäne trägt scheinbar erste Früchte.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Februar 2020)

Laut Berichten gab es zumindest gestern wieder mal mehr Tote als am Vortag und die höchste Quote an erfassten Neuinfekten.
Ich habe noch eine andere Seite gefunden, wonach angeblich 14% also 3863 Menschen schwer erkrankt sind und sich in einem kritischen Zustand befinden.
Stand ist 9:41 Uhr GMT.

Coronavirus Update (Live): 28,339 Cases and 565 Deaths from the Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2020)

Es sind mal Bilder geleackt in denen China die echten Zahlen gezeigt haben soll, dann unkommentiert korrigiert hat.

Waren um den Faktor 10 höher.


----------



## ooKodeXoo (6. Februar 2020)

Hier gibt's zahlreiche Daten:

2019–20 Wuhan coronavirus outbreak - Wikipedia

Unter Epidemiology sieht man eine schöne Grafik, sie aufzeigt, dass die Neuinfektionen prozentual zurückgehen. Ausrechnen kann man das natürlich auch sehr einfach selbst.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Februar 2020)

Stimmt, da hast Du recht. Die Eindämmung scheint zu funktionieren. Ändert aber natürlich erstmal nichts daran, dass noch viele Menschen, welche schon infiziert sind, noch sterben werden bis der Virus tatsächlich unter Kontrolle ist.


----------



## empy (6. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Langweilig. Kennt schon jeder. Not enough clicks.



Stimmt  prinzipiell, aber so funktioniert Presse nun mal. Wie soll das in der  Redaktion laufen? "In China sind tausende Menschen an einem neuartigen  Virus erkrankt und hunderte gestorben, sollen wir da was zu schreiben?" -  "Nee, lass mal, die Grippe tötet mehr." - "Ich hab' hier noch was über  einen Amoklauf..." - "Nee, Grippe." - "Zugunglück?" - "Grippe!"


----------



## ooKodeXoo (6. Februar 2020)

Ja, leider. Ich werde hier wohl mehrere Wochen (mit Kleidung und sonstigen Utensilien für eine Woche) in der Wohnung meiner Schwiegereltern festsitzen. Diese ist, sagen wir mal, äußerst luxusfern...


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. Februar 2020)

Auf jeden Fall drückt der Virus den Öl-, und damit den Spritpreis...wird wohl weniger geflogen, Kreuzfahrtschiffe stehen(!) unter Quarantäne und das Auto bleibt auch öfters Zuhause...man könnte sagen, der Virus tut was für den Klimaschutz... 

mfg


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2020)

Laut inoffiziellen Infos die rauskommen hat man es wohl schon mit einigen tausenden Toten zu tun.

Das würde die Quarantäne, Krankenhäuser und das einsperren von Leuten in ihren Häusern erklären.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Februar 2020)

ooKodeXoo schrieb:


> Hier gibt's zahlreiche Daten:
> 
> 2019–20 Wuhan coronavirus outbreak - Wikipedia
> 
> Unter Epidemiology sieht man eine schöne Grafik, sie aufzeigt, dass die Neuinfektionen prozentual zurückgehen. Ausrechnen kann man das natürlich auch sehr einfach selbst.


Die Zahlen stimmen nicht ganz. In den Krankenhäusern sind meistens die schwersten Fälle hospitalisiert, da ist die Sterblichkeitsrate bei einem überforderten Personal deutlich höher als beim Normalvolk. Es gibt eine riesige Dunkelziffer von Fällen vom milden Verlauf und den Toten. Das Testen kostet Geld und Zeit, falls jemand am Husten oder Pneumania stirbt, wird die Person nicht als Corona Virus Opfer in die Statistik eingetragen, sondern als verstorben an Penumania. Es gibt nicht genug Test Kits und Personal, um mehr Tests pro Tag durchzuführen, daher kann man nicht von ausgehen, dass die Verbreitung eingedämmt wurde, eher dass die Diagnose-Kapazität ausgeschöpft ist.
Allgemein gibt es bei den Zahlen zu wenig Aussetzer nach oben oder unten. Wer im realen Leben mit den Statistiken zu tun hatte, weiß, dass das ein großer Hinweis auf die Fabrikation der Daten ist. Zur Bewertung der Lage sind die Fälle außerhalb von China glaubwürdiger. Es gibt 2 Tote bei 250 Erkrankten, also bis jetzt lediglich 0,8%, es waren aber vorwiegend junge, fite Menschen, die unterwegs waren. Die Abschätzung mit 2% Mortalitätsrate scheint zu stimmen, wobei die Stichprobe von 250 für eine umfassende Abschätzung unzureichend ist. Die Krankheit ist außerdem hoch anstecked, das beste Beispiel war Webasto in Bayern.
All in all, bis jetzt viel harmloser als SARS, was die Mortalitätsrate angeht, aber um ein vielfaches ansteckender, da die Leute auch nach Genesung die Krankheit übertragen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Ne Dunkelziffer gibt bestimmt


----------



## ryzen1 (6. Februar 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Laut inoffiziellen Infos die rauskommen hat man es wohl schon mit einigen tausenden Toten zu tun.
> 
> Das würde die Quarantäne, Krankenhäuser und das einsperren von Leuten in ihren Häusern erklären.



Und wo gibts diese inoffiziellen Infos?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Infektionskurve an:
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS.


Wenn ich Tote ins Verhältnis zu den die Infektion Überlebenden setze,
 sieht das aber gar nicht gut, aber so überhaupt nicht. Oh, oh, das ist keine
 "leichte Grippe"

   720 Tote______        = 35%
2038 Geheilte

Oh, oh .... natürlich ist das Humbug, weil es unterschiedliche Zeiträume
betrachtet, aber es ist die obere Abschätzung.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tote ins Verhältnis zu den die Infektion Überlebenden setze,
> sieht das aber gar nicht gut, aber so überhaupt nicht. Oh, oh, das ist keine
> "leichte Grippe"
> 
> ...



Verbreite doch bitte mal keine Panik,
in einem Jahr wird wohl ein Impfstoff zur Verfügung stehen,
und dann ... ist die Sache Schnee von gestern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> und dann ... ist die Sache Schnee von gestern.


nicht für die Toten


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Menschen sterben immer ...

Gegen das Ebola-Virus in Afrika wurde auch lange Zeit nix unternommen,

warum auch,

ist ja weit weg.

Nach dem Motto:

Lasst die doch verrecken, die sind eh Ballast auf dieser Welt. 

Aber jetzt gibt es eine geringe potenzielle Gefahr in Europa,

und plötzlich ist hier Panik angesagt


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> nicht für die Toten



Der Mensch hat Millionen von Individuen "geopfert" um auf diesen Planeten leben zu können.
Unzählige sind Krankheiten, Epidemien, Pandemien zum Opfer gefallen. Aber der Mensch hat überlebt, auch wenns mal richtig knapp war.
Und auch in einer Million Jahre wird der Mensch sich noch gegen die Natur wehren können und überleben.
So ist das nun mal, nichts gibt es umsonst.
Was du ankreiden solltest, sind die Umstände, wie solche Viren überhaupt auf den Menschen übertragen werden. 
Schon bei Sars haben alle vom Untergang gesprochen und passiert ist nichts. Das wird bei Corona nicht anders sein.


----------



## azzih (8. Februar 2020)

Aktuell bekommen viele namenhafte Hersteller keinerlei technische Produkte aus China mehr,  und die Ware die schon produziert wurde und unterwegs ist wird aus Quarantäne-Gründen nicht nach Europa geschifft. Die Effekte sind jetzt schon spürbar auf dem Markt und aktuell decken sich alle Händler mit Ware ein, weil viele Hersteller bereits kommunizieren das in nächster Zeit keine neue Ware produziert werden wird. Wird jetzt langsam lustig in der Branche, weil vieles gerade nicht absehbar ist.  Oft bekommen Hersteller nichtmal Feedback aus den chinesischen Produktionszentren, weil in den Fabriken keiner mehr erreichbar ist.

Besonders betroffen aktuell sind Speicher (RAM, SSDs), reguläre HDDs. Aber auch Intel beispielsweise bietet den Distris keine einzelnen CPUs mehr an. Die werden aktuell nur noch für OEM Systeme verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

azzih schrieb:


> Aktuell bekommen viele namenhafte Hersteller keinerlei technische Produkte aus China mehr,  und die Ware die schon produziert wurde und unterwegs ist wird aus Quarantäne-Gründen nicht nach Europa geschifft. Die Effekte sind jetzt schon spürbar auf dem Markt und aktuell decken sich alle Händler mit Ware ein, weil viele Hersteller bereits kommunizieren das in nächster Zeit keine neue Ware produziert werden wird. Wird jetzt langsam lustig in der Branche, weil vieles gerade nicht absehbar ist.  Oft bekommen Hersteller nichtmal Feedback aus den chinesischen Produktionszentren, weil in den Fabriken keiner mehr erreichbar ist.
> 
> Besonders betroffen aktuell sind Speicher (RAM, SSDs), reguläre HDDs. Aber auch Intel beispielsweise bietet den Distris keine einzelnen CPUs mehr an. Die werden aktuell nur noch für OEM Systeme verwendet.




Na und?

Selbst wenn sich 100 Mio. Chinesen daran infizieren,

wird sich die Erde weiterhin um die Sonne drehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> Selbst wenn sich 100 Mio. Chinesen daran infizieren,
> 
> wird sich die Erde weiterhin um die Sonne drehen


Na und,

Selbst wenn die Playstation niemals gebaut werden würde,

"wird sich die Erde weiterhin um die Sonne drehen"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Verbreite doch bitte mal keine Panik,


Lies es Dir hier durch. Was ich machte ist eine grobe Abschätzung und damit liegen wir bei 25% Mortalitätsrate. Das ist aber auch mit größer Vorsicht zu genießen, da z.B. Totesfälle verzögert gemeldet werden, ebenso wie genesene Fälle.Außerdem gibt es gerade zu den genesenen Fälle riesige Unsicherheit, weil schwache Verläufe nicht erkannt werden.
*Absolut obere Grenze: 814 / (814 + 2,769) = 23% CFR (worldwide)*
Coronavirus Mortality Rate (2019-nCoV) - Worldometer

Wenn die Seuche überwunden ist, kann man relativ genau zählen. Aber auch nicht wirklich, weil es da draußen eine riesige Anzahl von Menschen gibt, die trotz Infektion nie Symptome zeigten oder nur so schwache Verläufe, dass sie gar nicht zum Arzt gehen. Diese Fälle tauchen in keiner Statistik auf und diese Fälle reduzieren wie "wahre" Mortalitätsrate massiv. Nennen wir es wie üblich die Dunkelziffer. 

Schauen wir nur auf China sieht es aktuell dramatisch aus. Und dramatisch beschreibt es korrekt:
Hubai, Mainland China:
780 Tote /  (780 + 1447) komplett Genesene und Tote bedeutet eine Mortalitätsrate von 35% der Infiziertrn, also jeder dritte. Da ist Panik bei erster Betrachtung nicht so verwunderlich.
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Das deckt sich aber nicht mit anderen Zahlen in China, z.B. mit der Region Zhejiang und 185 Genesenen zu 0 Toten.

Was kann das bedeuten? Alles, weil die Ärzte in den aktuten Bereichen andere Sorgen haben, als die Statistik zu pflegen. Das ahne ich für Hubai, dort will man die Gesamtzahl der Infizierten kleiner halten, um eine Panik zu vermeiden. Oder man kommt nicht hinterher. Die Zahlen in Zhejiang sind dagegen unglaubwürdig, denn kein Toter ist ebenso merkwürdig. Kann aber auch sein, dass jeder mit "Fieber" zu infizierten erklärt wurde. Die Datenlage ist einfach zu shlecht. Nicht vergessen. Zu SARS hieß es während der Pandemie, "Nur 3% Mortalitätsrate". Heute beziffert man die Rate mit 9,6% und das ist schon verdammt ärgerlich, wenn jeder zehnte dahingerafft wird.

Wenn wir dann ins Ausland schauen, wird es ganz diffus. Es sind aber unterschiedliche Kontrollgruppen. In China hast Du einen repräsentativen Querschnitt über die Bevölkerung, im Ausland vor allem gesunde Männer im mittleren Alter, die sich auf Geschäftsreisen ansteckten. Dazu gibt es im Ausland  für die wenigen Fälle perfekte medizinische Versorgung, in China aber sind viele "Krankenhäuser" bessere Hospitzen, weil die wenigen Ärzte von Patienten überrannt werden.

Wenn jetzt Menschen wie Du mit Sprüchen wie _"keine Panik"_ kommen, mag das helfen, sekundäre Tote durch Aufregung zu vermeiden, es hilft aber nicht, die Seuche einzuschränken. Es hat durchaus Sinn, die nächsten Wochen massiv "Auszugrenzen", sich also nicht mit Handschlag zu begrüßen, Abstand zu halten etc. Ist die Seuche erst einmal ein wenig verbreitet und Du hast z.B. in U-Bahnen mit engstem Kontakt Infizierte, dann explodieren die Zahlen.

China macht mit der totalen Quarantäne darum alles richtig, so etwas würdest Du bei uns aber niemals umsetzen können. Darum sollten wie vorher und jetzt sehr gut aufpassen und jeden Infizierten isolieren, insbesondere auch alle Kontaktpersonen. Und das konsequent,

Panik habe ich keine, denn mit Aufpassen und Vermeiden können wir die Ausbreitung beenden, aber genau das muss man jetzt auch machen. Und da helfen keine _"keine Panik"_ Aufrufe, weil z.B. jetzt im betroffenen Skigebiet ALLE, die in derselben Skihütten wie die Infizierten saßen, die im selben Flugzeug waren etc. unter Quarantäne gestellt werden müssen. Und genau das verhindern _"Keine Panik, alles nicht schlimm, wird schon gut gehen" _Sprüche, weil weder die Bereitschaft da ist, noch die Einsicht.

Und zur Beruhigung:
*Most of the cases were still mild cases, therefore there was no need to panic.*


----------



## Research (9. Februar 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und wo gibts diese inoffiziellen Infos?



Wei-Chat, das tropft dann Tage später in den MSN durch.

Hier was von Reuters:

肺炎疫情：故意传播新型冠状病毒病原体最高判死刑--中国黑龙江高院 - 路透中文网

Google sag:


> Das chinesische Oberste Gericht in Heilongjiang hat  kürzlich die “Dringende Mitteilung zur Bekämpfung von Straftaten im  Zusammenhang mit der Prävention und Kontrolle von Epidemien”  herausgegeben, um Strafverfahren im Zusammenhang mit der Prävention und  Kontrolle von Epidemien vor Gerichten in der gesamten Provinz zu  arrangieren und durchzuführen. Nach dem Gesetz werden 36 Arten von  Straftaten, an denen neun Arten der Seuchenprävention und -bekämpfung  beteiligt sind, streng bestraft, darunter die absichtliche Übertragung  neuer Coronavirus-Erreger und die Gefährdung der öffentlichen Sicherheit  mit der Todesstrafe.
> In der auf der offiziellen Website des Obersten Gerichts von  Heilongjiang veröffentlichten Mitteilung heißt es, dass die Weigerung,  Quarantäne, Zwangsquarantäne oder Behandlung zu betreiben, bei  Straftaten, die die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährden, zur Übertragung  einer neuen Art von Coronavirus mit schwerwiegenden Fehlern geführt  habe. Um die Ausbreitung der neuen Coronavirus-Epidemie zu verhindern,  wird die unbefugte Einrichtung einer Karte zum Abfangen, Sperren von  Straßen und Sperren des Verkehrs usw. mit dem Tod bestraft.
> Korruption, Unterschlagung oder Veruntreuung von Geldern oder  Materialien, die zur Verhütung und Bekämpfung neuer  Coronavirus-Epidemien verwendet werden, oder Veruntreuung für den  persönlichen Gebrauch stellen ein Verbrechen dar, und die Höchststrafe  ist die Todesstrafe. […]
> Während des Zeitraums der Prävention und Bekämpfung der neuen  Coronavirus-Epidemie können Personen, die “zertrümmert und ausgeraubt”  wurden und Verletzungen und Todesfälle verursacht haben, der Verletzung  der Bestimmungen des Strafrechts, der Begehung von “vorsätzlichen  Verletzungen” und “vorsätzlichen Tötungen” mit dem Höchstmaß an  Todesstrafe schuldig sein. Für diejenigen, die öffentliches oder  privates Eigentum zerstören oder stehlen, sind sie des “Raubes” schuldig  und zum Tode verurteilt.
> ...





> Wer die neue Coronavirus-Epidemie nutzt, um Gerüchte zu  verbreiten, Sezessionen anzuregen, die Einheit des Staates zu  untergraben oder die staatliche Macht zu untergraben und das  sozialistische System zu stürzen, wird zu einer Höchststrafe von 15  Jahren verurteilt. […]
> Die Höchststrafe beträgt 15 Jahre, wenn bei der Verhütung und  Bekämpfung neuer Coronavirus-Epidemien gegen nationale Vorschriften  verstoßen wird, die Preise steigen, enorme Gewinne erzielt werden, die  Marktordnung ernsthaft gestört wird, große Mengen illegalen Einkommens  oder andere schwerwiegende Umstände.
> ​


.

Es sind die Tage Videos aufgeploppt die Leichenberge zeigen.
Offizielle Zahle waren für Studnen, auf angeblich Richtigen Werten, den ~20Fachen an Infektionen und Toten. Wurde dann kommentarlos korrigiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

*Status 09.02.*
Die Mortalitätsrate bleibt bei 22%

907 Tote / (907 Tote + 3251 Genesene) = 0.22
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Ich befürchte, das wird wirtschaftlich noch stärker durchhauen, als wir es bisher mitbekommen haben. Warten wir die nächste Woche ab, und ob China seine Fertigung wieder hochfahren kann. Ansonsten trifft das alle Produktgruppen

Außerdem gibt es weltweit viel mehr Fälle und damit Infektionsherde. Die Anzahl der Länder und der Betroffenen steigt merklich.


----------



## Research (11. Februar 2020)

OK, es wird besser:
Coronavirus Incubation Period (2019-nCoV) - Worldometer



> 2-14 days represents the estimated range at the moment for the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).
> Period can *vary greatly *among patients.
> Mean incubation period observed in a study: *5.2 days.*
> Mean incubation period in *travelers from Wuhan*: * 6.4 days* (range from *2.1 to 11.1 days)*
> *An outlier of a 24 days incubation period has been observed in a recent study. WHO said it could actually reflect a second exposure.*


----------



## geisi2 (11. Februar 2020)

Die Mortalitätrate wird noch sinken nur wo landen wir am Ende bei den "abgeschlossenen" Fällen? Momentan lt Zahlen im Link sind es 20%. Wobei das mit den Zahlen ja auch so eine Sache ist...
Von den jetzigen infizierten sind rund 20% in ernsthaften oder kritischen Zustand. 
Das klingt jetzt alles nicht danach das in China in absehbarer Zeit die Produktion wieder hochgefahren wird...

Mal sehen was die nächsten 1-2 Wochen so bringen.


----------



## 4B11T (11. Februar 2020)

Der Sprung unter den Corona Fällen außerhalb Mainland-China, von vorgestern zu gestern ist schon etwas besorgniserregend ~360 auf ~460 innerhalb eines Tages.

Ich möchte weder Panik verbreiten noch sonstwas, aber ein bisschen Dosennahrung und Getränke auf Vorrat zu haben könnte aktuell wahrlich nicht schaden. Das Virus ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Hysterie, die ausbrechen könnte. Was, wenn die Supermarkt Kassierer keine Lust mehr haben sich an die Kasse zu setzen und mit mutmaßlich infizierten Leuten in Kontakt zu geraten... dann bleiben die Läden dicht. Dann wirds hier ganz schnell ungemütlich. China kann mithilfe seines enormen Staatsgehorsames und seiner Armee ganz gut für Ordnung und Ruhe sorgen... aber in Deutschland... ich lach mich tot. Die Bundeswehr schafft es doch kaum sich selbst zu versorgen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2020)

@ Rotkäppchen

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

da liegt die Mortälität bei knapp 2,5%,
also nicht besorgniserregend.

Die Panik wird jetzt nur verbreitet dadurch,
dass jetzt jeder Mist in China hergestellt wird.
Wenn die globalen agieren Konzerne vlt. mal 5% weniger Umsatz machen werden,

weil eben 150 Mio. Chinesen krank werden,
wird die Welt nicht untergehen. 

Aber schon die Angst an den Börsen, der Umsatz könnte "etwas" zurückgehen,
sorgt ja schon für Chaos. 

Weil eben nur noch Spekulanten mit allem Zocken,
da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern,

das es weder mit der Strom-, Landwirtsschafts oder Klimapolitik richtig weiter geht,

wenn nur noch abgezockt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> da liegt die Mortälität bei knapp 2,5%,
> also nicht besorgniserregend..


Du kannst doch nicht Tote und Infizierte ins Verhältnis setzen, wenn es gerade einen exponentiellen Anstieg gibt. Wer der tausenden heute infizierten ist denn schon gestorben? Keiner oder.  Wenn, kann man Tote mit Genesen vergleichen, auch wenn das ebenso viel Unsicherheit beinhaltet, weil dieGruppen nicht übereinstimmen. Je länger wir warten, umso besser trifft dieser Wert die Realität

Was Du machst, oder besser, was Du zitierst, wird in der Quelle als "naiv" bezeichnet:
_... But *while an epidemic is still ongoing*, as it is the case with the current novel coronavirus outbreak, *this formula is, at the very least, "naïve" * and can be "*misleading* if, at the time of analysis, the outcome is unknown for a non negligible proportion of patients." ..._


Lies es Dir noch einmal in Ruhe durch:

* CFR = deaths / (deaths + recovered)*
which, with the latest data available, would be equal to:
* 1,018 / (1,018 + 4,336) = 19% CFR (worldwide)*

Coronavirus Mortality Rate (2019-nCoV) - Worldometer


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2020)

Das ist ja auch eine momentane Bestandsaufnahme,

so sieht es jetzt aus.   

Die Gestorbenen zur Gesamtbevölkerung,

sagt letztendlich was zur Mortälität aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Gestorbenen zur Gesamtbevölkerung,
> Sagt letztendlich was zur Mortälität aus.


Um Dich zu beunruhigen. Die liegt nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand bei knapp 100%. 
Einzig der Highländer hofft auf die Unsterblichkeit


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Um Dich zu beunruhigen. Die liegt nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand bei knapp 100%.
> Einzig der Highländer hofft auf die Unsterblichkeit



Ich klinke mich mal aus hier,

ist mir einfach etwas zu hohl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ist mir einfach etwas zu hohl.


Die Mortalitätsrate einer Krankheit ist in der Tat die Anzahl der Toten durch die Anzahl der Infizierten. Redet man z.B. über die letzten Grippewellen, kann man das machen, bei Krankheiten wie Masern etc auch.

Man kann es aber nicht bei einer neuen Krankheit im ersten exponentiellen Ausbruch machen. Genau das erklärt Dir der Link und gibt Dir unterschiedliche andere Optionen zur Berechnung.


----------



## geisi2 (12. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ Rotkäppchen
> 
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> ...



Die Mortalität liegt bei MINDESTENS 2,5%. Die Aussage das die jetzige Mortalitätsrate bei 2,5% liegt ist kompletter Humbug wenn das MINDESTENS weggelassen wird.
Niemand braucht Panik aber genausowenig Beruhigungsdrops denn wenn das alles so harmlos wäre würden die Chinesen sicher nicht so schwere Geschütze auffahren. 

Momentaner Stand ist das 50 Millionen Chinesen nicht mehr reisen dürfen und in der Provinz Hubei mehr oder weniger die komplette Wirtschaft lahmgelegt ist...
Weist du welche Auswirkungen das haben wird? Auf die komplexen Produktionsketten bei uns die auf Teile aus China angewiesen sind? 

Aber eins ist gewiss die Welt wird sicher nicht untergehen. Frage ist wie man "Welt" definiert. 
Mich interessiert aber schon welche Auswirkungen dieser Virus auf mein Leben und das meiner Angehörigen haben könnte.
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher es wird (hoffentlich nicht so drastische wie befürchtet) Auswirkungen geben die nicht so lustig sind. 
Ich beneide ja diejenigen die bis zuletzt an die eigene Unverletzlichkeit glauben...


----------



## Research (12. Februar 2020)

Momentan liegen wir bei ~ 20% Todesrate.
Coronavirus Update (Live): 45,204 Cases and 1,118 Deaths from the Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer
.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Aber eins ist gewiss die Welt wird sicher nicht untergehen. Frage ist wie man "Welt" definiert.
> Mich interessiert aber schon welche Auswirkungen dieser Virus auf mein Leben und das meiner Angehörigen haben könnte.
> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher es wird (hoffentlich nicht so drastische wie befürchtet) Auswirkungen geben die nicht so lustig sind.
> Ich beneide ja diejenigen die bis zuletzt an die eigene Unverletzlichkeit glauben...



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht,
das meistens ältere und geschwächte Personen daran sterben,
also genau wie bei einer normalen Grippe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht,
> das meistens ältere und geschwächte Personen daran sterben,


Belege?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2020)

Virologe zum Coronavirus - Geringe Sterblichkeit, ueberlastetes Gesundheitssystem,

so wie bei einer "normalen " Grippe halt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> so wie bei einer "normalen " Grippe halt.


Dann bleibt für mich jetzt nur die Frage, warum die Fallsterblichkeit außerhalb China so gering ist und innerhalb Chinas so hoch. Kommen wir wieder zur "Zweivirus-Theorie" ....


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann bleibt für mich jetzt nur die Frage, warum die Fallsterblichkeit außerhalb China so gering ist und innerhalb Chinas so hoch. Kommen wir wieder zur "Zweivirus-Theorie" ....



Der Virus hat doch da seinen Ursprung 

Wenn knapp 1,3 Mrd. Menschen auf solch einen engen Raum zusammenleben,

und die alles verfuttern,

was so rumrennt,

dann vermischen sich auch mal die Viren.


----------

